# Lyft pending payments notice on driving history in the dashboard now?



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

What does this mean?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cured by refresh

Suspect its a new and improved barrier to complicate checking guarantee and cancelnoshow related timestamps so as to keep you from making the best decision for you not them


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Nope, still there


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

http://imgur.com/R9OF5A9


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm guessing they added that tag to reduce confusion about driving history not showing your final payment. For instance, PDB and guarantee bonuses don't show up there until Tuesday after the week ends. I imagine many less knowledgeable drivers were assuming this meant they weren't going to get paid. Near as I can tell, all figures are being calculated the same as before.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Also pending last minute tips, toll revision, etc.


----------

